# Java über Socket ins Internet?



## Extremefall (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich probiere momentan, über einen SocketServer in das Internet zu gelangen. Hier mein Versuch:

```
import java.util.Scanner;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.net.ServerSocket;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
 
public class ProxyServer
{
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            ServerSocket server= new ServerSocket(8080);
            Socket socket = server.accept();
            InputStream eingangsstrom = socket .getInputStream();
            Scanner scanner = new Scanner(eingangsstrom);
            while(scanner.hasNextLine()) {
                System.out.println(scanner.nextLine());
            }
            socket.close();
        }
        catch(Exception ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```
Leider lädt die Internetseite nicht, wenn ich nun als Proxy localhost und Port 8080 eingebe. Wisst ihr, woran es liegt und vor allem, wie ich das Problem lösen kann und über einen SocketServer ins Internet gelangen kann? Ist so etwas möglich? Wie geht das?


----------



## Marcinek (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

was soll das werden? Möchtest du eine Internetseite abrufen, oder möchtest du einen Webserver schreiben?

Für beide Fälle gibt es hier im Forum wöchtenlich einen Beitrag und via google ist das das erste Beispiel für Socketprogrammierung.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Extremefall (21. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte, dass man trotzdem mit einem SocketServer als Proxy eine Internetseite aufrufen kann. Ich habe leider noch kein explizites Beispiel dazu gefunden. Könntest du mir einen guten Link nennen?


----------



## Marcinek (21. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich suche "Java Webseite abrufen" oder "Java ServerSocket Beispiel" dann finde ich unmengen seiten.

Du musst beides kombinieren. Das was du da machst ist: Neuen Server erstellen, der auf port 8080 horcht. Wenn sich ein Client verbindet, dann wird dieser "akzeptiert". 

Anschließend wird eine Nachricht von dem Client erwartet, die dann ausgegeben werden soll und fertig.

Hier ist nix mit Proxy oder Webseiten ...

Oder bist du hinter einem Proxy / Router und möchtest diesen konfigurieren?


----------



## StupidAttack (22. Mai 2011)

Internet ? Wikipedia

Du isst doch auch kein Apfel, wenn du ihn nicht von einem Stein unterscheiden kannst


----------

